# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2011



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 00:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

Início o meu mês com tropicalidade.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO.
*20.1ºC* e *48%*


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 07:17)

Que grande ventania vai para aqui. Até agora, já registei uma rajada de *50.0 km/h*.
Céu limpo e vento moderado (37.4 km/h) com rajadas fortes (40.3 km/h).

A temperatura actual é, também, a mínima do dia com 16.7ºC
Humidade: *42%*


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia. Regresso do vento leste, para um novo início do ciclo calor-instabilidade.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jun 2011 às 14:35)

Por Rio Tinto com 27,3º, ainda com vento nordeste.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 18:13)

Boa Tarde! 

A máxima chegou aos 26.5ºC.
Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*26.3ºC* e *22%*


----------



## Fi (1 Jun 2011 às 21:12)

Ainda 24ºC e vento nulo. A mínima do dia ficou-se pelos 16, 3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

Que belo início de Verão Climatológico! 

O vento é nulo e o céu está limpinho.
Ainda estão *22.2ºC* com *34%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2011 às 22:53)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente limpo, o vento esteve sempre de E/NE ( por vezes forte durante a madrugada ), baixas humidades ( mínima *25 %* às 18:27 h)

Neste momento uma bela noite tropical, ainda 22.0 ºc  ( mínima *14.6ºc*) ( máxima *24.8 ºc* )

Vento ENE: 12 Km/h ( rajada máxima *54 Km/h* de NE às 06:22 )

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade: 35 %


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 01.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *26.6ºC* _(18h37)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.7ºC* _(06h24)_

Humidade Máxima: *49%*
Humidade Mínima: *21%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *52.9 km/h NE* _(09h13)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *39.6 km/h NE* _(007h38)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *6.4 mm*


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 00:02)

Boa Noite! 

Por enquanto, tudo calmo, o vento sopra fraco (4 km/h) de NE.
*21.5ºC* e *32%*


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 07:45)

Bom Dia!

Temperatura Mínima: 15.9ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de NE. Rajada máxima: *46.1 km/h*.
*16.9ºC* e *35%*


----------



## Veterano (2 Jun 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Manhã muito semelhante à de ontem, com vento às rajadas de nordeste e 18,4º.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste.
*23.2ºC* e *39%*


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 19:51)

A temperatura máxima foi mais baixa que ontem, chegando aos 24.3ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado de O.
*22.6ºC* e *45%*


----------



## Snifa (2 Jun 2011 às 22:30)

Boas noites, 

um dia em tudo semelhante ao de ontem, céu geralmente  limpo, vento E/NE por vezes forte durante a madrugada e manhã.

*Actual
*
temp: 20.9 ºc ( mínima *14.1ºc* ) ( máxima *24.8 ºc* )

Vento NNE: 4 Km/h ( rajada máxima *46 Km/h* de ENE às 08:42 h )

Pressão: 1016.4 hpa

Humidade: 51%


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 23:53)

Boa Noite! 

A temperatura há pouco tinha descido aos 19.8ºC com 55%, quando o vento rodou para NE embora fraco, a temperatura e a humidade dispararam.
*22.0ºC* e *40%*


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2011 às 07:34)

_Extremos do dia 02.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *24.3ºC* _(17h16)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.9ºC* _(06h15)_

Humidade Máxima: *56%*
Humidade Mínima: *27%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *46.1 km/h NE* _(07h07)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *38.1 km/h NE* _(07h08)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2011 às 07:35)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de NE.
Rajada máxima registada: *51.8 km/h*

*18.5ºC* e *45%*


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2011 às 12:02)

Boa Tarde! 

Continuação de céu limpo e tempo seco.
O vento ainda sopra moderado, mas mais fraco que as primeiras horas da manhã.
*23.7ºC* e *36%*


----------



## Veterano (3 Jun 2011 às 12:31)

João Soares disse:


> Continuação de céu limpo e tempo seco.



  Aproveite quem puder, João, a bela tarde de hoje, pois a partir de amanhã recomeça a instabilidade.

  Por Rio Tinto, tarde agradável, com vento fraco e 25,3º.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

Veterano disse:


> Aproveite quem puder, João, a bela tarde de hoje, pois a partir de amanhã recomeça a instabilidade.



Aproveitaria se não tivesse que estar enfiado a tarde toda dentro de um auditório tal como ontem a tarde. 

Recomeçará a frustração de ver tudo a passar ao lado.  
*24.4ºC* e *35%*


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2011 às 07:02)

_Extremos do dia 03.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *24.5ºC* _(12h41)_
Temperatura Mínima: *18.1ºC* _(23h06)_

Humidade Máxima: *89%*
Humidade Mínima: *34%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *51.8 km/h NNE* _(05h31)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *35.5 km/h NNE* _(07h50)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (4 Jun 2011 às 07:25)

Bom Dia! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*21.3ºC* e *43%*

Hoje, irei fazer uma caminhada, no Caramulo, mais propriamente no Caramulinho, a Rota dos Caleiros.


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2011 às 12:42)

Uma boa manhã de praia, aqui pelo litoral norte, com vento fraco e muito sol.

  A nordeste, algumas formações interessantes.


----------



## Nunotex (4 Jun 2011 às 16:47)

Para os lados do Geres vejo bastante trovoada!!!


----------



## Paula (4 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

Por Braga, depois de ter parado de trovejar, começa novamente.
temp:28ºC Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Jun 2011 às 19:28)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, o tempo esteve bastante ameaçador, mas apenas foi ver tudo a passar ao lado... Apenas a chuva chegou a esta zona... Quanto a trovoada, ela acabou por se centrar na zona de Terras de Bouro, Amares e Vila Verde...

De momento, apenas a relatar o céu nublado.

Continuação


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2011 às 00:29)

Boas noites, 

regressado do Gerês, onde ontem à tarde apanhei uma valente trovoada,chovia intensamente na zona da Calcedónia/Campo de Gerês/Vilarinho das Furnas, seguramente mais de 20 mm acumulados em 30 minutos em algumas zonas, chuva muito grossa e vários relâmpagos com fortes trovões..

quando a chuva torrencial parou e a célula se afastou um pouco para SW lá consegui tirar uma foto, por sorte ao fim de algumas tentativas, a um burst de 6 fotos por segundo  apanhei uns raios, fica o registo:







Depois da trovoada a temperatura baixou para 15ºc na zona da Calcedónia.

*Extremos de  ontem*:

Temp mínima: *16.3ºc *

Tempª máxima: *27.2ºc*


*Dados actuais:
*
temp: 21.5 ºc 

Vento ENE: 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.7 hpa

Humidade: 55 %


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jun 2011 às 00:36)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> regressado do Gerês, onde ontem à tarde apanhei uma valente trovoada,chovia intensamente na zona da Calcedónia/Campo de Gerês/Vilarinho das Furnas, seguramente mais de 20 mm acumulados em 30 minutos em algumas zonas, chuva muito grossa e vários relâmpagos com fortes trovões..
> 
> ...



Das melhores... Brutal!! sem palavras- Adorei


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jun 2011 às 00:38)

Grande foto, absolutamente soberba! Muito bom!


----------



## Geiras (5 Jun 2011 às 01:40)

Excelente foto meu Deus!!


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2011 às 01:55)

WOW!
Altamente Snifa!!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jun 2011 às 02:05)

Excelente foto proporcionada pelo Snifa!
Hoje durante a tarde estive em Guimarães e era bem visível a escuridão para os lados dos Gerês, mesmo assim apenas umas pingas grossas...

Para já ainda uma noite tropical, temperatura ainda acima dos 20ºC, a pressão essa continua a baixar...o dia de amanhã pode ser animado...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 21,2ºC
Pressão: 1007,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 59%
Vento: nulo*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jun 2011 às 11:07)

Muito bom, Snifa .


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jun 2011 às 12:35)

Manhã de céu praticamente limpo, esta bom para exercer o poder de votar...A temperatura bem quente, mas nada de extraordinário atendendo que que estamos a chegar ao Verão...

Dados actuais

Temperatura: 25,8ºC
Pressão: 1007,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 51%
Vento: fraco de N


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2011 às 13:01)

_Extremos do dia 04.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *27.7ºC* _(16h20)_
Temperatura Mínima: *19.3ºC* _(04h57)_

Humidade Máxima: *85%*
Humidade Mínima: *31%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *31.6 km/h NO* _(08h33)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *27.0 km/h NNO* _(08h28)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

Antes de mais, Epá *Snifa*, excelentes fotos. 

--

Boa Tarde! 

A noite começou quente em Massarelos, muito abafado na rua. Autêntica noite de Verão.

Por Canidelo, a temperatura desceu aos 18.2ºC.
Já começam a aparecer os primeiros cumulos no horizonte.
*22.1ºC* e *65%*


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2011 às 14:32)

Excelente foto Snifa, merece um prémio. 

Hoje o céu está fantástico a nordeste e a Leste.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2011 às 14:47)

Snifa disse:


> ...quando a chuva torrencial parou e a célula se afastou um pouco para SW lá consegui tirar uma foto, por sorte ao fim de algumas tentativas, a um burst de 6 fotos por segundo  apanhei uns raios, fica o registo:



Mas que grande foto Snifa!!! BRUTAL!!!!
Digna dos melhores álbuns de fotos!!!


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2011 às 18:27)

Que bem que sabe esta AC Natural 

*18.9ºC* e *87%*


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2011 às 21:05)

Boa Noite! 

Nevoeiro e vento fraco a moderado de OSO.
*17.2ºC* e *98%*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2011 às 23:06)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia com alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde, ao fim da tarde o céu encobriu por nuvens baixas vindas do mar!

Dados actuais:

temp:15.8 ºc ( mínima do dia) ( máxima* 24.6 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1006.2 hpa

Humidade: 89 %

Obrigado pelos comentários à foto!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

Dia de eleições, até parece que o calor cedeu um pouco à política...mesmo assim interessante por exemplo a esta hora a temperatura no marquês estar abaixo daquela aqui sentida mais perto do mar...todavia mais frasco que ontem...

Céu nublado, para já sem ameaças...


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 18,5ºC
Pressão: 1005,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 77%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2011 às 07:48)

_Extremos do dia 05.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *22.6ºC* _(12h26)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.9ºC* _(23h22)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *63%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *25.9 km/h NO* _(16h12)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.8 km/h O* _(16h36)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2011 às 07:49)

Bom Dia! 

Nevoeiro de alta visibilidade e vento nulo.
*17.2ºC* e *97%*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, já alguma morrinha fraca, vento fraco e 18,3º.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2011 às 11:32)

O Sol já começou a espreitar por entre as nuvens e a temperatura sobe.
*19.0ºC* e *89%*
O vento sopra fraco (9 km/h) de Oeste.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2011 às 16:37)

A Nortada chegou com a pujança toda. 
Rajada máxima de *41.1 km/h* de NNO.

Céu encoberto e vento moderado (23 km/h) de N.
*18.8ºC* e *77%*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

Boa Noite! 

Noite fresca de Junho com uns actuais *15.4ºC* e *87%* de humidade.
O vento sopra moderado de quadrante Oeste.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jun 2011 às 23:23)

Boa noite

Dia de céu muito nublado, com algum chuvisco que rendeu 0.5mm.
O vento sopra moderado a forte na casa dos 40km/h, sendo a mais forte 51.8km/h.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2011 às 23:24)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu geralmente muito nublado de manhã ( com uma ligeira morrinha ), diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde, destaque para a nortada por vezes forte. ( rajada máxima *56 Km/h* de NW às 19:17 h)

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 13.6 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento ) ( máxima *20.7 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 24 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.2 hpa

Humidade: 86%

Está uma noite fresca, desagradável  e ventosa..


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 07:16)

_Extremos do dia 06.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.0ºC* _(15h00)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.1ºC* _(23h57)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *69%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *43.4 km/h NO* 
Máxima Média de Vento: *28.2 km/h NO* 

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 07:18)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura esta noite desceu aos 13.6ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco (10 kmh) de NNO.
*14.2ºC* e *67%*


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. A nortada já se faz sentir, de forma moderada. Nuvens só sobre o mar e a oriente. Ambiente fresco, com 15,2º.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jun 2011 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

Começo de dia bem fresco, mínima de 12,9ºC durante a madrugada, bastante vento de NW que provoca uma sensação desagradável para quem como eu anda a passear de t-shirt. Céu pouco nublado, embora comece agora a aparecerem uma nuvens de este algo sugestivas...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 17,9ºC
Pressão: 1011,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 58%
Vento: fraco a moderado de NW, agora mais calmo*


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 13:20)

Boa tarde! 

Início de tarde fresco, já não estava habituado a estes ares. 
*17.9ºC* e *66%*
O vento vai soprando moderadamente, com rajadas de 20-30 km/h de NO.


----------



## Veterano (7 Jun 2011 às 13:59)

João Soares disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Início de tarde fresco, já não estava habituado a estes ares.
> *17.9ºC* e *66%*
> O vento vai soprando moderadamente, com rajadas de 20-30 km/h de NO.



  Pois é o habitual como sabes, João, temos tido a sorte da nortada fresca ter andado arredado das nossas paragens, mas eis que regressa em força.

  Por Rio Tinto "só" com 22,3º, muitas nuvens no céu.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 14:15)

Veterano disse:


> Pois é o habitual como sabes, João, temos tido a sorte da nortada fresca ter andado arredado das nossas paragens, mas eis que regressa em força.
> 
> Por Rio Tinto "só" com 22,3º, muitas nuvens no céu.



Pois é Veterano. Mal ela (a Nortada) ouvi falar-se de Verão Climatológico aprontou-se imediatamente para nos fazer uma visita não de médico, mas prolongada. Uma rapariga muito desajeitada, coitada, que nós quer ajudar a colocar a toalha, mas com a sua pressa só nos dá dores de cabeça.

A máxima ainda não foi além dos 18.6ºC.
Actualmente: *18.3ºC* e *64%*


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2011 às 16:52)

Boas tardes,

tempo fresco e ventoso, céu com algumas nuvens, nortada moderada a forte!

*Actual
*
temp: 16.5 ºc ( mínima fresquinha *11.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.1 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 33 Km/h ( rajada máxima *59 Km/h* de NW às 16:01 h)

Pressão: 1012.2 hpa

Humidade:61 %

Bastante desagradável, em especial com este vento...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2011 às 20:05)

Boas, 

temperatura em descida por aqui, já nos *14.9 ºc* actuais, com este vento com rajadas  de NW  parece mais frio..


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 21:55)

Por Canidelo, ainda estão *15.2ºC* e *72%* de humidade relativa.

O vento ainda sopra moderadamente (19 km/h) de NO.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2011 às 23:27)

Boas , 

por aqui bem fresco *12.7 ºc* actuais, vento NNW: 16 Km/h


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 07.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *18.6ºC* _(14h03)_
Temperatura Mínima: *13.6ºC* _(06h19)_

Humidade Máxima: *90%*
Humidade Mínima: *51%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *37.0 km/h ONO* _(20h20)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *23.7 km/h ONO* _(16h14)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 23:58)

Despeço-me por hoje, com céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte.
*14.6ºC* e *84%*


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jun 2011 às 07:59)

Bom dia a todos,

Cenário idêntico ao de ontem, no entanto o vento hoje bem mais fraco que no dia de ontem, a sensação de frio desagradável não é tão intensa...Hoje é verdadeiramente um dia Primaveril...céu limpo e temperatura amena...
A mínima esta madrugada bastante baixa, *11,5ºC* às 7h18m...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 15,4ºC
Pressão: 1015,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 63%
Vento: fraco de N*


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2011 às 08:22)

Bom Dia! 

Noite fresca, com mínima de 12.6ºC _(07h39)_

Céu limpo e vento fraco (9 km/h) de Norte.
*14.7ºC* e *64%*


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2011 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 15,2º, algum vento de norte, a prometer nortada moderada para a tarde.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2011 às 15:16)

Boa Tarde! 

Até agora, a máxima igual a de ontem, com 18.6ºC.
Tem andando a oscilar entre a casa dos 17ºC-18ºC.
Vento moderado de NO.

*18.1ºC* e *57%*


----------



## Iceberg (8 Jun 2011 às 22:36)

Aquela massa nebulosa bem visível no satélite, continua em crescimento, e parecer trazer alguma actividade convectiva, está nitidamente a cavar, acho que podemos ter surpresas inesperadas durante o dia de amanhã no Norte e Centro, principalmente no litoral pela manhã e interior pela tarde.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2011 às 22:37)

Boa Noite! 

Começaram a aparecer umas nuvens altas, mas já limpou.
O vento sopra, geralmente, fraco (5 km/h) de NO.

*14.9ºC* e *90%*


----------



## Snifa (8 Jun 2011 às 23:48)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade, nortada moderada com rajadas durante a tarde ( embora mais fraca que ontem) a madrugada foi de novo fresca...

*Actual:
*
temp: 13.0 ºçc ( mínima *10.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.4 ºc* )

Vento NW: 10 Km/h ( rajada máxima* 43 Km/h* de NNW às 17:12 h )

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 82%


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2011 às 09:17)

_Extremos do dia 08.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *18.6ºC* _(13h20)_
Temperatura Mínima: *12.6ºC* _(07h39)_

Humidade Máxima: *87%*
Humidade Mínima: *45%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *27.8 km/h ONO* _(13h34)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.4 km/h NO* _(12h34)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2011 às 09:19)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura Mínima foi de 13.1ºC _(05h44)_, mais alta que ontem devido a nebulosidade.
Já choveu em Canidelo, mas nada acumulou. 

Céu muito nublado e vento nulo.
*14.6ºC* e *89%*


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2011 às 12:54)

Boa Tarde! 

Hoje está frio e húmido.
Ainda não passei de uma máxima de 16.9ºC.

O céu está nublado e o vento fraco de Oeste.
*16.3ºC* e *76%*


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Dia esquisito este, com céu encoberto, sol a espreitar, mas também algumas gotas esporádicas, ambiente fresco, vento fraco. Algo deprimente...


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2011 às 17:23)

Veterano disse:


> Dia esquisito este, com céu encoberto, sol a espreitar, mas também algumas gotas esporádicas, ambiente fresco, vento fraco. Algo deprimente...



Exactamente, Veterano. Sem tirar nem por mais nada.
Continua o céu nublado e o vento sopra fraco.
A máxima chegou aos 18.0ºC.
Actual: *17.3ºC* e *58%*

A partir de amanhã até 6ªfeira, encontrar-me-ei no Pinhão. Veremos se conseguirei entrar em contacto com a comunidade.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jun 2011 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia aqueceu mais um pouco, tivemos uma máxima de *21,3ºC*, contudo alguma precipitação fraca rendeu 0,5mm neste mês de Junho...
Mantém-se alguma nebulosidade, mas nada de ameaçador...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2011 às 22:55)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, alguma chuva no início da manhã.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 13.8 ºc ( mínima *10.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.6 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 81 %

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Precipitação: *0.8 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jun 2011 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

A noite está mesmo fresca, alguma nebulosidade alta, mas a ameaça de precipitação é praticamente nula...

*Dados actuais*
*
Temperatura: 14,6ºC
Pressão: 1018,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 72%
Vento: fraco de Norte*


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2011 às 07:09)

_Extremos do dia 01.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *18.2ºC* _(18h44)_
Temperatura Mínima: *13.1ºC* _(05h44)_

Humidade Máxima: *96%*
Humidade Mínima: *58%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *20.2 km/h ONO* _(16h23)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *16.1 km/h O* _(14h01)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (10 Jun 2011 às 07:10)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 12.7ºC _(06h17)_
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*13.7ºC* e *91%*

Até para a semana!


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jun 2011 às 12:28)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Temperatura Mínima: 12.7ºC _(06h17)_
> Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
> ...



Boa semana João, também irei estar uns dia na Serra da Estrela a partir de amanha...
Por aqui o dia começou bem fresco, mínima de *11,7ºC* às 5h51...
Por agora o céu limpo vai colorindo o dia de Portugal...assim se espera que continue, já que o dia vai ser longo...

*Dados actuais*
*
Temperatura: 19,7ºC
Pressão: 1019,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 57%
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## aikkoset (11 Jun 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia
Noite fresca esta com 9.8º de min., atual 20.1º com céu quase limpo e vento fraco,


----------



## aikkoset (12 Jun 2011 às 00:07)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia fresco 22.5º de max, atual 14.1 com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2011 às 22:36)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia com alguma nebulosidade, nomeadamente média e alta, a precipitação fraca prevista pelo IM  acabou por não ocorrer, pelo menos aqui na minha zona..limpando o céu bastante a partir da tarde....

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 15.9 ºc ( mínima *12.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *21.1 ºc* )

Vento WNW: 12 km/h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 85%


----------



## 1337 (12 Jun 2011 às 23:30)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> por aqui dia com alguma nebulosidade, nomeadamente média e alta, a precipitação fraca prevista pelo IM  acabou por não ocorrer, pelo menos aqui na minha zona..limpando o céu bastante a partir da tarde....
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Chegou a chuva, ou mais propriamente a morrinha, com nevoeiro à mistura. Registo 16,3º e vento fraco. Para início de uma semana de trabalho, este fresco sabe bem.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2011 às 23:48)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado/encoberto , alguma chuva fraca durante a manhã...

*Actual:
*
temp: 17.2 ºc ( mínima *13.8 ºc *) ( máxima *21.1 ºc* )

Vento: WNW: 8Km/h

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade: 89%

Precipitação acumulada: *1 mm*


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Nada de chuva, apesar do céu encoberto. Vento fraco e 19,6º.

  Mais um dia bom para trabalhar.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2011 às 20:02)

Olá, Povo! 

Já tinha saudades de estar a postar aqui, por isso, vim aqui saudar-vos.

Em Canidelo, através da minha estação, estão *19.6ºC* e *73%* de humidade.
Os meus dados estão todos _marados_, conflitos no pc, e sem a minha presença para resolucionar isso, tenho um miúdo de 8 anos que acata as minhas ordens para tentar minimizar os erros.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jun 2011 às 04:07)

Boa noite a todos,

Não estou ainda a reportar os dados da minha estação, visto que depois de vir da Serra da Estrela vim trabalhar e hoje estou a fazer turno...mas digo-vos já que aquilo que alguns reportaram como sendo morrinha no Domingo ainda me rendeu 1,6mm...neste mês que apesar de estar a ter temperaturas relativamente "amenas", tem sido bastante seco...


----------



## Veterano (15 Jun 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de céu encoberto, com possibilidade de morrinha. Vento fraco de oeste, 19,6º, nada mau para quem trabalha.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Jun 2011 às 19:18)

Boa tarde a todos,

Tarde com algum sol, muito embora agora o céu esteja coberto com algumas nuvens prometedoras...cumulus a passarem bem baixinho e lá no interior alguns cumulunimbus a animarem a tarde talvez...
Após uma máxima de *26,1ºC* às 14h03min, agora esta bem mais fresco...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 21,3ºC
Pressão: 1021,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento: fraco de Oeste*


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2011 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu por vezes muito nublado, em especial durante a manhã e ao fim da tarde..

*actual*

temp:16.4 ºc ( mínima *13.9 ºc *) ( máxima *21.8 ºc* )

Vento NW: 15 Km/h

Pressão:1021.9 hpa

Humidade: 83 %


----------



## Veterano (16 Jun 2011 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Continuam as nuvens, hoje em menor quantidade, vento fraco e 20,3º.


----------



## Veterano (17 Jun 2011 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Céu a escurecer, com nuvens vindas do mar.

  Atá parece que ainda vai chover! E uns frescos 16,3º.


----------



## martinus (17 Jun 2011 às 14:55)

Aqui já chove miudinho e promete para mais umas horas. Mas também, isto é Braga, e estava previsto, portanto é sem surpresas.


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

Boa Tarde! 

Regressei do Pinhão onde o sol brilhava e aquecia a terra e os corpos, e chegando aqui ao Litoral Norte, está a chover  

Actualmente, estão *16.9ºC* (possa, está frio) e *98%* de humidade.

Vou passar dos 30ºC para temperaturas de 20ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2011 às 16:27)

1,6mm em Viana do Castelo das 13h às 14h UTC.
E apenas 16,9ºC.

O cenário repete-se um pouco por todo o noroeste.

Isto, enquanto que no sudeste o céu se apresenta limpo e a temperatura segue acima dos 30ºC.

Dia de contrastes.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jun 2011 às 16:55)

Pelo centro do Porto continua a cair certinha, embora em forma de "morrinha"...mas não é que molha bem?


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2011 às 18:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> Pelo centro do Porto continua a cair certinha, embora em forma de "morrinha"...mas não é que molha bem?



E se molha. 

Acumulado *1.0 mm* até ao momento. Mas continua a chover fraco.
*17.2ºC* e *98%*


----------



## PauloSR (17 Jun 2011 às 18:30)

Boa tarde,

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, caiu durante a tarde uma "morrinha" bem chata. De momento, parou.

Continuação


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2011 às 18:53)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui céu encoberto, chuva fraca persistente em especial depois das 16 h, tempo muito húmido..

*dados actuais
*
temp: 16.3 ºc ( mínima *13.5 ºc *) ( máxima *19.7 ºc* )

Vento WSW: 13Km/h

Pressão: 1017.1 hpa

Humidade: 97%

Precipitação até ao momento : *3.8 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jun 2011 às 20:58)

João Soares disse:


> E se molha.
> 
> Acumulado *1.0 mm* até ao momento. Mas continua a chover fraco.
> *17.2ºC* e *98%*



Aqui acumulou até bastante...6,6mm durante este episódio...não esperava nada tanto...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

Estranha a minha máxima de 24,4ºC...


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2011 às 21:24)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estranha a minha máxima de 24,4ºC...



Em Canidelo, não passei dos *19.7ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jun 2011 às 21:33)

João Soares disse:


> Em Canidelo, não passei dos *19.7ºC*



Acho que com o chegar do início do tempo quente, a direcção do sol mudou e deve ter afectado a minha estação meteorológica...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jun 2011 às 22:41)

Com a noite a temperatura começa a baixar até valores bem frescos...actuais *15,5ºC* e *75%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## CptRena (17 Jun 2011 às 23:30)

Boas noites,
Está bem fresquinho. Na EM mais próxima (IILHAVOG2) mede às 2228Z:

T=16ºC
HR=80%


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2011 às 00:43)

Vai descendo a temperatura com o cair da noite, actuais 14,9ºC...pelo radar pode ver-se alguma nebulosidade que poderá chegar de madrugada ao litoral norte...e quem sabe render alguma coisa mais...


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2011 às 00:50)

_Extremos do dia 17.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.7ºC* _(11h43)_
Temperatura Mínima: *14.7ºC* _(05h58)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *70%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *24.8 km/h S* _(14h26)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *9.6 4km/h SSO* _(14h28)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *1.0 mm*


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2011 às 11:29)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com sol e também algumas nuvens, vento fraco e17,3º.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2011 às 11:34)

Bom Dia! 

A Mínima desta noite foi de 13.2ºC

O céu esta a ficar nublado, e o vento sopra fraco (7 km/h) de NO.
*17.9ºC* e *69%*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2011 às 14:21)

Boa tarde a todos,

A mínima esta madrugada foi de *13,5ºC* às 6h09min...
Por agora céu limpo...vento moderado de Oeste e a temperatura continua bem baixa, actuais 18,4ºC e 58% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2011 às 19:06)

Boa Tarde!

Mais uma máxima que não ascende aos 20ºC, ficando desta vez, pelos 19.6ºC às _14h29_.

Céu praticamente limpo apenas uns cirrus a embelezar.  e vento moderado (15km/h) de NO.
*18.9ºC* e *58%*


----------



## CptRena (18 Jun 2011 às 21:18)

A temperatura não pára de descer após o pôr do sol.
Actualmente (IILHAVOG2):

T=17,3ºC
HR=68%


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2011 às 22:33)

Muito boa noite povo 


Eu sei, eu sei! Mereço que me tratem mal!
Estive ausente deste espaço por demasiado tempo...A minha vida pessoal e profissional não o permitiram (nada de mau aconteceu...)

Mas cá estou de novo e espero continuar a fazer parte deste espaço.

Entretanto no pouco tempo que fui tendo lá coloquei a estação no seu devido local - penso que definitivo - e há pouco a minha estação começou a debitar os dados para o *Wunderground*- IPORTOPA2

Podem aceder aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTOPA2

Ou aceder aqui: 
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2

Qualquer coisa...cá estou para levar nas orelhas.
Logo que possa trato das imagens.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 00:57)

_Extremos do dia 18.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *19.3ºC* _(14h29)_
Temperatura Mínima: *13.2ºC* _(06h11)_

Humidade Máxima: *93%*
Humidade Mínima: *51%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *28.3 km/h NO* _(20h37)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *20.9 km/h NO* _(20h37)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 00:59)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco (5 km/h) de N.
*15.3ºC* e *76%*



Aristocrata disse:


> Entretanto no pouco tempo que fui tendo lá coloquei a estação no seu devido local - penso que definitivo - e há pouco a minha estação começou a debitar os dados para o *Wunderground*- IPORTOPA2



Mais uma estação acrescentada aos Favoritos


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jun 2011 às 01:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Muito boa noite povo
> 
> Eu sei, eu sei! Mereço que me tratem mal!
> Estive ausente deste espaço por demasiado tempo...A minha vida pessoal e profissional não o permitiram (nada de mau aconteceu...)



Às vezes também padeço desse mal...quando os turnos são muitos e a vida pessoal também exige acabamos por infelizmente não estar tão presentes como queremos...

Por aqui a máxima não ultrapassou os *18,9ºC*...Agora o final da tarde foi passado em Guimarães, estariam cerca de 15ºC por volta das 23h lá...

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 14,7ºC
Pressão: 1020,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 73%
Vento: muito fraco de NW*


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 11:10)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura mínima, foi exactamente igual à de ontem, com 13.2ºC.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco (10 km/h) de NO.
Já atingi os 20.5ºC, mas a temperatura está a descer. *19.9ºC* e *59%*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2011 às 14:09)

Olá...

Adicionem aos favoritos que eu não me importo.
Tenho estado "nervoso" desde há bocado. Liguei o sistema de rega da zona onde tenho o termo-higro e a humidade passou de 31% para 33%. Pensei que fosse subir por ali acima...Mas não, apenas mais 2% de humidade é muito pouco. Embora seja sempre alguma coisa. O que vale é que sendo aquela zona à base de trevo só vou regando de vez em quando - o verde tem que se manter!

Por agora o tempo está até quentinho, com baixa humidade e vento fraco. Céu limpo.


Temperatura Actual: *25.9 °C* 
Temperatura mínima: *8.7 °C	*
Ponto de Orvalho: *8.2 °C*
Humidade: *32%* 
Velocidade do Vento: *5.3km/h *
Rajada de Vento:	*12.2km/h NNW* 
Pressão: *1017.8hPa*


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jun 2011 às 15:26)

Boa tarde a todos,

Hoje temos mais um dia de céu limpo e com um ligeiro aumento da temperatura máxima...mesmo assim nada de muito significativo como se falou em alguns meios...
A mínima desta noite foi ainda fresca, *13,3ºC*...quando as noites tropicais começarem é que vamos sentir...
A máxima de hoje já deve ter sido atingida, pelas 14h34min com *21,4ºC*....

*Dados actuais*

*Temperatura: 20,9ºC
Pressão: 1019,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 56%
Vento: fraco de NW*


----------



## João Soares (19 Jun 2011 às 15:31)

Boa  Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado (16 km/h) de O.
*19.6ºC* e *65%*

A máxima hoje, não deverá ultrapassar dos 20.5ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Jun 2011 às 21:45)

Boas noites, 

Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado/Limpo, alguma nortada em especial pela tarde

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 17.1 ºc ( mínima *11.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.1 ºc *)

Vento NW: 14 Km/h ( máximo* 40 Km/h* de NW às 14:51 h )

Pressão: 1018.5 hpa

Humidade: 79%


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2011 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Por cá o dia já foi de máxima interessante. Algum calor...
A noite passada foi bastante fresca.

Neste momento o céu está limpo, sem vento, relativamente fresco até.
Podem seguir aqui os dados da minha estação:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTOPA2
Ou aqui: 
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTOPA2

---------------
Temperatura Actual: *15,3°C *
Temperatura mínima: *8.6 °C*
Temperatura máxima: *27,9ºC*
Ponto de Orvalho: *11.2 °C*
Humidade: *32% *
Velocidade do Vento: *0,0km/h *
Pressão: *1017.9hPa*


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2011 às 00:51)

_Extremos do dia 19.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.0ºC* _(16h26)_
Temperatura Mínima: *13.2ºC* _(06h20)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *55%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *29.8 km/h NO* _(18h43)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *23.7km/h NNO* _(18h43)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Veterano (20 Jun 2011 às 08:27)

Bom dia. Parecia que o céu limpo venceria, eis que entra muita nebulosidade baixa, trazida pela brisa marítima.

  Registo 17,7º, com vento fraco.


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jun 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Por aqui a nebulosidade baixa também predomina, temperatura actual 18.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2011 às 11:01)

Bom Dia! 

Hoje, a temperatura mínima foi mais alta que nas noites anteriores, ficando-se pelos 15.9ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado (16 km/h) de N.
*19.9ºC* e *81%*


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2011 às 13:01)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
Ainda estão *20.4ºC* e *79%*


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jun 2011 às 18:26)

Boa tarde a todos,

Ao contrário de algumas previsões as temperaturas para já vão mantendo-se bem amenas pelo litoral norte, uma máxima de *21,3ºC*...nada quente portanto...
Por agora mantém-se o céu praticamente limpo com 20,5ºC...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2011 às 21:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Ao contrário de algumas previsões as temperaturas para já vão mantendo-se bem amenas pelo litoral norte, uma máxima de *21,3ºC*...nada quente portanto...



Registamos a mesma máxima 

Por agora, algumas nuvens vão surgindo no céu e a temperatura vai descendo lentamente.
*19.0ºC* e *91%*


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jun 2011 às 21:56)

João Soares disse:


> Registamos a mesma máxima
> 
> Por agora, algumas nuvens vão surgindo no céu e a temperatura vai descendo lentamente.
> *19.0ºC* e *91%*



Parece que as nossas estações começam a acertarem-se uma com a outra, tal como deveria ser...

Amanhã mais um dia com temperaturas amenas...


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2011 às 22:44)

Boa noite

Dia de sol e algum vento.
A mínima foi mais alta e a máxima mais baixa que ontem.

Temperatura Actual: *16,0°C* 
Temperatura mínima: *11,6 °C*
Temperatura máxima: *26,8ºC*
Ponto de Orvalho: *12,9°C*
Humidade: *82 % *
Velocidade do Vento: *1,4 km/h *
Pressão: *1018.8 hPa*


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, alguma nebulosidade baixa pela manhã..e ao fim da tarde..

*Actual
*
temp: 16.7 ºc ( mínima *14.3 ºc *) ( máxima *23.3 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.7 hpa

Humidade: 85%


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

_Extremos do dia 20.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.3ºC* _(15h41)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.9ºC* _(06h28)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *72%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *27.8 km/h ONO* _(12h40)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *17.9 km/h ONO* _(13h53)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Manhã com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 18,4º.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2011 às 10:55)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 15.2ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco (9 km/h) de ONO.
*20.9ºC* e *75%*


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2011 às 16:11)

Boa Tarde! 

Continuação de céu limpo e vento moderado (13 kmh) de O/NO.
*22.0ºC* e *80%*


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2011 às 22:17)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de sol, por vezes alguma nebulosidade alta.

*Neste momento
*
temp: 16.7 ºc ( mínima *14.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.9 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade:88 %


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2011 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, muito embora com períodos de alguma nebulosidade, principalmente alta...
Máxima idêntica à de ontem, *21,9ºC*...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 18,3ºC
Humidade relativa: 82%
Pressão: 1019,1hPa
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## João Soares (21 Jun 2011 às 22:28)

Boa Tarde! 

A temperatura subiu aos 22.3ºC de máxima.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*18.4ºC* e *95%*


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 01:03)

_Extremos do dia 21.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *22.3ºC* _(14h38)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.2ºC* _(05h18)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *70%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *24.8 km/h NO* _(13h46)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.1 km/h NO* _(13h46)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia. Manhã calma, vento fraco, poucas nuvens e 17,8º.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 11:36)

Bom Dia! 

A temperatura Mínima chegou aos 16.4ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
*19.5ºC* e *59%*


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

A temperatura hoje, teima em não querer subir.
*19.9ºC* e *66%*
Vento moderado de O.


----------



## João Soares (22 Jun 2011 às 19:57)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
*17.8ºC* e *68%*

A Temperatura Máxima não foi além dos 20.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (22 Jun 2011 às 21:34)

João Soares disse:


> Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.



  Podemos mesmo afirmar que a nortada regressou, João, espero que amanhã, véspera de São João, o vento amaine, quero lançar uns balões e gosto de os ver subir quase na vertical...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia com sol e algumas nuvens altas.

*actual:
*
temp: 14.3 ºc ( mínima *14.1 ºc *) ( máxima *20.8 ºc* )

Vento: NW: 19 Km/h ( rajada máxima *43 Km/h *de NW às 18:07 h)

Pressão: 1021.1 hpa

Humidade: 83 %

Noite fresca, com algum vento..


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 00:57)

Boa noite

O dia 22 foi marcado por alguma frescura atlântica. O vento de N\NO arrefeceu um pouco o Minho e Douro Litoral. Apesar disso, a sensação de calor até esteve presente quando ao sol - um sol forte, radioso, intenso até...

*Tmín: 11,8ºC
Tmáx: 22,7ºC
Rajada máxima: 29,9 km\h de ONO

Tactual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 73%
Ponto condensação: 7,1ºC
Pressão: 1020,9 hPa*

Bom Corpo de Deus e Bom S. João, bem como bom fim de semana e afins


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jun 2011 às 01:14)

Boa noite,

O dia de ontem, 22 de Junho portanto foi novamente uma imagem ténue daquilo que muitos esperam que seja este Verão de 2011...pelo menos aqui no litoral. Em boa verdade o Sol até fez a sua aparição, mas uma "brisa" constante do atlântico transformou a tarde e o final da noite bem desagradável para quem como eu andava menos agasalhado...

Prova real é a temperatura actual, apenas 14,8ºC e um vento de NW que ainda se sente...


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2011 às 01:33)

_Extremos do dia 22.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *20.4ºC* _(16h47)_
Temperatura Mínima: *16.0ºC* _(23h57)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *53%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *38.1 km/h NO* _(20h19)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *25.9 km/h NE* _(19h57)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2011 às 04:23)

A noite segue fria 





Arouca *6.9ºC*

---

Em Canidelo, estão *14.8ºC* e *87%*


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2011 às 09:04)

Bom Dia a todos.

Hoje a manhã está um bocadinho fresca, com uma temperatura de *15ºC*, Céu Limpo e vento fraco* 11 km/h*.

Preve-se que o dia vai ser quente, mas não tão quente como o dos próximos dias que a temperatura aqui irá chegar aos *35ºC*.

João Soares, o teu post está muito interessante e relativamente ás temperaturas da madrugada de hoje estavam muito frescas, nunca vi o semelhante no Verão. Mais um bocadinho estavamos no Pólo Norte, com roupas quente e lareira acesa no caso da Cidade de Arouca.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 09:52)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bom Dia a todos.
> 
> João Soares, o teu post está muito interessante e relativamente ás temperaturas da madrugada de hoje estavam muito frescas,* nunca vi o semelhante no Verão. Mais um bocadinho estavamos no Pólo Norte, com roupas quente e lareira acesa no caso da Cidade de Arouca.*



Bom dia

Não me parece caso para pegar nas mantas e nas roupas quentes...
Afinal estamos ainda em Junho e tudo é possível.
A temperatura mínima de Paços de Ferreira, no período entre 1950 e 1990 (aproximadamente), e para o mês de junho, é de *-1,8ºC*.
Assim não me parece descabido que se possa atingir os 6,9ºC nesta altura em Arouca - a proximidade com a serra da Freita ajuda a estas descidas nesta altura do ano.

Por cá depois de uma *Tmín de 8,2ºC*, sigo já com *19,3ºC*, o que indicia um dia que poderá ser quente). Um presságio para o fim de semana abrasador que aí vem.

*Depois de uns quantos dias relativamente frescos, poderá haver intolerância a uma subida mais marcada das temperaturas. Atenção aos mais sensíveis (idosos, crianças, doentes cardíacos, etc.)*


----------



## Veterano (23 Jun 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia. Por hoje não há motivos de preocupação, a nortada já se faz sentir no litoral, de forma moderada, a temperatura não irá subir muito para além dos 22º-23º.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jun 2011 às 11:57)

Bons dias, 

a noite foi fresca, mínima *11.9 ºc *

Dados actuais:

temp: 20.5 ºc 

Vento NNW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.0 hpa

Humidade: 51%

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.

No próximo fim de semana as temperaturas deverão subir bastante, aqui pelo litoral norte, e na minha zona, aposto nuns 31/32 graus e provavelmente serão as máximas do mês e ano até à data...a falta de uma componente de leste mais marcada , de maneira a que a brisa marítima não apareça durante a tarde, irá limitar subidas mais acentuadas...veremos... já mais para o interior a história será outra...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jun 2011 às 14:00)

Boa tarde

Ainda não temos as temperaturas nos 30`s. Também como já era esperado.
Grandes subidas de temperatura apenas para amanhã, sexta, e depois no fim de semana.
A nortada ainda faz o seu efeito nesta tarde aqui no litoral norte. As estações amadoras no _wunderground_ assim o mostram; a uma dezena de km`s do mar há mais calor (pouco) mas ainda assim bem notório o efeito da "maresia".
Por cá o vento de componente N\NO vai também fazendo-se sentir mas com menos "potência"







Penso que no fim de semana e com uma componente de "lestada" o litoral-litoral  vai aquecer mais que o esperado e até suplantar bastante interior.

*Sigo com os seguintes valores*
*Tactual: 24,5ºC
Hr: 33%
Ponto condensação: 7,2ºC
Vento médio: 10,8 km\h
Rajada: 15,8 km\h de NNO*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

Boa Tarde! 

Hoje a nortada esteve mais forte que ontem. Registei uma rajada de *45.0 km/h* de NO.
Mesmo assim, a Temperatura Máxima ainda foi mais alta que ontem, tendo chegado aos 21.3ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte.
*19.9ºC* e *62%*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jun 2011 às 22:10)

Boa Noite! 

Céu "nublado" do fumo dos fogareiros 
*18.3ºC* e *72%*

Espero que nesta noite, apareça a orvalhada 
Até mais logo!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jun 2011 às 22:39)

Boa noite a todos, especialmente aos portuenses 
Hoje mais um dia em que o esperado calor continuou bem ausente, a máxima apenas nos 20,6ºC...e a nortada fez-se sentir em força...
Por agora já com 17,6ºC...uma noite de São João como esperado...

Boa noite de São João a todos


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia. Ainda a refazer-ne da noitada de ontem, por sinal com tempo espectacular, apenas com uma ligeira brisa de noroeste, a empurrar os balões para sul e quantos balões voaram no céu...

  Pois bem, começou o calor, já com 24,3º, vento fraco, toca a aproveitar a praia.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2011 às 12:22)

Bom dia ou boa tarde consoante os gostos!

Hoje sim, podemos dizer que o calor começou a chegar, para já ainda suportável...nota-se alguma nebulosidade a chegar desde este, possivelmente algum incêndio, muito embora pela coloração não se pareça muito com isso...
Sigo com *26,2ºC* e 41% de humidade relativa...mínima nos *15,3ºC* esta madrugada...


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 12:36)

_Extremos do dia 23.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *21.3ºC* _(14h21)_
Temperatura Mínima: *13.7ºC* _(06h26)_

Humidade Máxima: *94%*
Humidade Mínima: *51%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *45.0 km/h NO* _(15h16)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *28.3 km/h NO* _(14h54)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 12:39)

Boa Noite! =D

Ontem a noite, ainda orvalhou, cheguei a casa com a roupa molhada. 

A Mínima desceu até aos 15.3ºC

Por agora, Céu limpo limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
A Temperatura já atingiu os 28.1ºC, como o vento estava de ENE.
*27.5ºC* e *32%*


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jun 2011 às 14:33)

32ºC e bastante calor hoje.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2011 às 15:00)

Boas tardes, 

hoje sim mais calor, neste momento 28.9 ºc ( máxima do dia até ao momento) ( mínima *14.8 ºc* )

durante a manhã soprou vento Leste/Nordeste entre o fraco e moderado, agora já sopra de NW..

*Actual
*
vento: NNW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 39 %

Com o regresso do calor regressa também a praga dos incêndios, bastante fumo visível hoje ao fim da manhã para a zona de Gondomar.

Neste momento lavra um incêndio para a zona de Valongo, visível de minha casa, cá fica uma foto de há momentos, notem as labaredas na parte central:


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 15:12)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> 
> Com o regresso do calor regressa também a praga dos incêndios, bastante fumo visível hoje ao fim da manhã para a zona de Gondomar.



Vinha agora mencionar isso. Chega o calor e chega o inferno 

Há dois incêndios a lavrar em Gondomar:





Por Canidelo, céu a ficar nublado e vento moderado de O.
*28.1ºC* e *32%*


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2011 às 15:48)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1887761


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde! 

Estão agora *29.2ºC* e *29%* 
Nem pensei que subisse tanto hoje. +7.9ºC a mais a máxima de ontem com a de hoje.


----------



## Veterano (24 Jun 2011 às 20:20)

Pela Madalena ainda com 25,7º e 38% de HR.

  Ligeira brisa, fim de tarde magnífico.


----------



## Fi (24 Jun 2011 às 20:23)

A máxima hoje foi de 29,5ºC e a mínima ficou-se pelos 14ºC. O vento foi alternando entre N e NW, fraco.

Actualmente, 25ºC e 39% de hr. Subscrevo as palavras do Veterano, um "fim de tarde magnífico".


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 21:17)

Em Canidelo, a temperatura desce muito lentamente.
*25.7ºC* e *37%*


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2011 às 22:54)

Boas noites, 

a máxima ficou pelos *28.9 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 23.9 ºc , uma bela noite tropical..

Vento N: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.4 hpa

Humidade: 48 %

Aqui nesta zona há um ligeiro cheiro a mato queimado..amanhã o dia deverá ser um pouco mais quente...


----------



## João Soares (24 Jun 2011 às 22:59)

A temperatura desce a 3.3ºC/h, estando agora nos *22.3ºC*
A humidade está em plena subida, actual *52%*


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2011 às 23:13)

Por aqui bem quente a tarde, mas não tanto como os meus companheiros do litoral norte, apenas atingi os *27,3ºC*....a verdade é que a partir das 13h começou a soprar algum vento de NW que ajudou a amenizar um pouco as coisas, depois a partir do meio da tarde acalmou e voltou a subir um pouco a temperatura...
Bem visível do meu local de trabalho foram alguns dos incêndios que lavraram nos arredores do Porto, escurecendo bastante o céu...começa um dos flagelos sazonais...


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2011 às 23:37)

Temperatura sobe : *24.2 ºc* actuais..

Vento já de ENE: 4 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

*24.5 ºc* actuais, o céu até parece que tem nuvens altas, tal a fumarada trazida pelo vento de Leste..


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2011 às 00:04)

Boa noite

Depois de uma noite temperada, o dia já foi de verdadeiro verão. O vento leste foi uma constante e a temperatura foi subindo até depois das 17h.

Infelizmente como já referiram a praga dos incêndios já marcou a presença no horizonte - triste sina a nossa de conviver com mentecaptos que ano após ano se regozijam a chegar lume às matas e florestas...

Agora a noite já deixou de ser tropical - dificilmente tenho-as - e o vento é fraco. Mais logo deverá começar a lestada.

Hoje ainda tivemos nortada mas amanhã se houver será fraca - talvez o suficiente para que as máximas das zonas mais marítimas subam bem acima dos 30ºC

*Tmáx: 33,2ºC*
*Tmín: 11,2ºC*

*Tactual: 19,1ºC
Hr: 65%
Ponto condensação: 12,4ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio: 2,2 km\h
Rajada: 3,2 km\h de N*


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2011 às 00:12)

_Extremos do dia 24.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *29.2ºC* _(17h29)_
Temperatura Mínima: *15.1ºC* _(06h23)_

Humidade Máxima: *93%*
Humidade Mínima: *29%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *30.2 km/h NO* _(16h47)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *22.2 km/h NNO* _(17h06)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0mm*


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2011 às 00:13)

O vento rodou para ENE, e a temperatura inverteu o sentido 

Depois de ter chegado aos 21.2ºC, já vou com *23.5ºC* e *54%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2011 às 00:17)

Sempre a subir.. *24.7 ºc* actuais 

Vento ENE: 8 Km/h

Cheira bastante a mato queimado...


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2011 às 00:34)

Snifa disse:


> Sempre a subir.. *24.7 ºc* actuais
> 
> Vento ENE: 8 Km/h
> 
> Cheira bastante a mato queimado...



Aqui também continua a subida.
*24.3ºC* sobe a 3.0ºC/h
Vento de NE: 6 km/h


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2011 às 01:48)

E eis que finalmente, atinjo os *25.0ºC*
Humidade: *47%* 

O vento está de NE, e já tive uma rajada de 19 km/h


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2011 às 08:10)

Bons dias, 

mínima tropical de *21.7ºc* às 04:06 h

Neste momento já 26.3 ºc 

Vento: E: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.4 hpa

Humidade: 34 %

Isto hoje promete ser o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento...


----------



## João Soares (25 Jun 2011 às 08:35)

Bom Dia! 

Às 03h46, deixei-me de tropicalidades, e a temperatura desceu ao mínimo: 18.9ºC.

Vento de ENE moderado traz o calor todo até ao litoral.
São 08h33 e já estão *28.0ºC* e *27%*


----------



## aikkoset (25 Jun 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia
Céu limpo com vento fraco de leste, temp min. 19.7º atual 30.6º 8 (hoje promete!)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jun 2011 às 10:12)

Bom dia minina de 21.9 sigo com 30.0 ºc isto as 10 da manha quando chegar as 13 horas vai ser bonito vai!!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2011 às 13:50)

João Soares disse:


> Bom Dia!
> 
> Às 03h46, deixei-me de tropicalidades, e a temperatura desceu ao mínimo: 18.9ºC.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Hoje tive algumas surpresas durante a manhã...o calor manteve-se durante a noite, mínima bem tropical de *22,3ºC*...
De manhã ao acordar logo bem cedo, pelas 9h58 atingi os *31,8ºC* às 9h56, depois foi descendo lentamente e mantém-se agora nos 28,5ºC com 41% de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Jun 2011 às 14:52)

Por aqui 35.3ºC às 12H59 e depois a baixar


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2011 às 16:20)

Aqui tem-se mantido a rondar os 29ºC, mas agora parece estar a voltar a subir...veremos onde chega...de destacar espalhado por esse país algumas estações amadoras, nomeadamente na Chamusca já estarem nos 42ºC...
Das oficiais quem às 14h(UTC) seguiam à frente:
- Monção 39,1ºC
- Tomar 39ºC
- Lousã 39ºC

Pelos vistos não é o Alentejo que vai detendo as máximas diárias, é preciso ter em consideração que há alguns locais no norte e centro que pelo seu relevo são favoráveis a concentrar o calor...


----------



## Fi (25 Jun 2011 às 16:35)

Boa tarde!

Não sei como, o sensor caiu e ficou ao sol logo, a minha temperatura máxima foram uns espantosos 39,5ºC. Se mais graus tinha, mais dava! 

A mínina não foi tropical, ficou-se pelos 19,5ºC e durante a madrugada o vento este quase ausente, salvo algumas brisas de NE ou, para espanto meu, SE. 

Neste momento, 33ºC mas não posso jurar que está correcto.


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2011 às 16:43)

Por Melgaço máxima nos 37.2ºC. Com esta temperatura entendem-se os 39ºC da Valinha (em Monção) pois ao contrário da minha estação a da Valinha encontra-se no fundo do vale do Minho


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2011 às 16:53)

Boa tatrde. Novamente pela Madalena, com 30,6º e 34% de HR, ao contrário de ontem, nada de nortada, mas sim vento fraco.

  Óptimo dia de praia, nestas condições, o litoral norte bate aos pontos o resto do país.

  A acrescentar ondulação fraca, água do mar entre os 17º - 18º, mais do que o suficiente para um bom banho.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2011 às 17:04)

A tarde continua quente por aqui, embora temperaturas ainda bem inferiores às que registamos o ano passado durante o Verão...actuais 28,6ºC e humidade nos 39%...

Para amanhã ao final do dia talvez haja algumas surpresas por estas bandas e sejamos brindados com alguma precipitação...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2011 às 20:54)

Boas tardes, 

muito calor por aqui, máxima do mês e ano:* 33.9 ºc* ( 12:42 h) 

*Actual*

Temp: 25.3 ºC 

Vento: nulo

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa

Humidade:49 %

Regressado da zona de Fátima/ Tomar, onde esta tarde o sensor de temperatura  do carro andava pelos 37.0 ºc/38.5 ºc ( com o carro em movimento) uma caloraça, nem se podia andar na rua tal o bafo quente .......


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2011 às 21:32)

Bom início de noite

Mas que *calorzão*!!! Bati a temperatura máxima desde que tenho a estação...
O calor não partiu de uma noite tropical mas depois foi ver o termómetro a subir até perto das 14.30h, quando atingi a máxima.

Logo de manhã era ver o litoral norte com temperaturas bem altas.
Pelas 10h as estações oficiais com os valores mais altos do norte eram precisamente as mais "atlânticas". Já pelas 11h, 1 hora mais tarde, nas estações amadoras do _wunderground_ os valores mais baixos no Douro Litoral eram precisamente as mais litorais - uma evidência da influência que o oceano atlântico teve a partir de certa hora...











Particularmente na estação amadora de Recarei-Paredes, a temperatura máxima deu-se uns minutos mais cedo do que na minha estação e com um valor bem alto: *39,8ºC*

*Tmín: 16,2ºC*
*Tmáx: 36,0ºC*

Tactual: 23,9ºC
Hr: 40%
Ponto condensação: 9,5ºC
Pressão: 1015,7 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 2,5 km\h de NNE


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 12:41)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia quente, céu com bastante poeira em suspensão e uma tonalidade acastanhada..pouco vento, por vezes mesmo nulo

*Actual
*
temp: 30.6 ºc ( mínima *19.5 ºc* ) ( máxima até ao momento* 31.6 ºc* às 12:15 h)

Vento W:4 Km/h 

Pressão: 1014.7 hpas

Humidade: 48 %


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 13:51)

Máxima do dia batida: 31.8 ºc actuais 

tempo muito parado e abafado..


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 14:09)

E sobe, nova máxima *32.7 ºc* ...muito abafado, não corre vento nenhum nesta zona...


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2011 às 14:14)

Numa estação do wunderground, em Recardães (Águeda) apresenta 40,7ºC (14:13L). E a subir 
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG3


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jun 2011 às 14:35)

Essa estação já vai em 41.7ºC  Mas já está mais estável a temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2011 às 15:02)

Boa tarde

Que tórrido que isto anda. Várias estações amadoras acima dos 40ºC, nomeadamente na zona de Ovar e Águeda - bem perto do litoral!






Eu vou com a máxima do ano e da estação, tenho neste preciso momento *37,2ºC* com vento fraco de ENE.
Os níveis de humidade são muito baixos: *21%* (ontem ainda cheguei aos *17%*).

O céu apresenta-se escurecido com a poeira vinda do norte de África e começam a aparecer cirros.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 15:05)

Boas, 

máxima de ontem já batida...estou com *34.2 ºc* ( máxima do mês e ano até ao momento ) não corre ponta de vento...  céu com tonalidade castanha... tempo doentio e abafado....


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 15:14)

E continua a subida *34.6ºc* muito abafado...

onde anda a brisa marítima?


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

Snifa, eu estou com "sorte": como estou a trabalhar não sinto esse calor abafado. Sem vento a sensação deve ser mesmo marcada...

Não dá mostras de baixar tão rápido. Parecia que começava a baixar à pouco mas de repente volta a passar aos 37ºC. 

A estação de Febres - Cantanhede (wunderground) está nos 44ºC há uns bons minutos. A de S. Mamede de Machete no Alentejo está nos 43ºC.
Vidago vai nos 40ºC, Chamusca nos 41ºc e Cartaxo nos 40ºC.
Ovar baixou de 41ºC para os actuais 39ºC.
Todas estações amadoras mas que mostram que há de facto condições bem reais para terem sido ultrapassados os 40ºC em vários locais pelo país fora...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2011 às 16:15)

Boa tarde a todos,

Depois de descansar de mais uma noite de trabalho, eis que consto que o dia hoje esta bastante tórrido, embora o céu esteja encoberto por poeiras vindas de África...
A máxima para já foi relativamente alta, com 31,8ºC...por agora com 31,1ºC, sopra um ligeira vento de NW que vai baixando a temperatura...


----------



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 16:29)

No Wunderground, a máxima chegou a 42ºC em Águeda, e 44ºC em Évora! Somente a 4ºC do recorde de Portugal!


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 16:30)

Por aqui actual 34.7 ºc ( máxima do ano e mês *35.2 ºc* às 16:11 h)

Humidade: 30 %

Vento continua muito fraco ou quase nulo de NW...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2011 às 16:39)

35,7ºC, céu encoberto.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2011 às 17:31)

Após uma pequena descida da temperatura, eis que ela se mantém sempre perto dos *31,5ºC*...O céu mantém a mesmo coloração, a espaços o sol faz uma breve aparição...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jun 2011 às 17:54)

Bom fim de tarde

Abafado...muito abafado.
A temperatura já se encontra em queda com a rotação de vento para OSO.
Sigo com *34,2ºC* depois de ter atingido a *temperatura máxima do ano e da estação*: *37,4ºC*
A temperatura manteve-se a rondar os 36,5ºc e os 37,4ºC aproximadamente entre as 14h e as 17h. Foram muitas horas de temperaturas altas. Logo à noite as casas deverão estar bem quentes!


----------



## Fi (26 Jun 2011 às 18:35)

Que dia abafado, credo! Após atingir uma máxima de 34,7ºC , sigo com 28,3ºC.

O vento rodou para NO e, após uma rajada forte, a temperatura ainda desceu aos 25,4ºC mas depois voltou a subir. Vento nulo e céu encoberto.


----------



## DMartins (26 Jun 2011 às 20:27)

Boa tarde.
Máxima de *38.5º* às 14:48h
Actual: *29.6º*, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Fi (26 Jun 2011 às 20:33)

27,3ºC neste momento com vento fraco de sul. Céu encoberto (muito negro a Este) e algumas gotas de chuva que mal molharam o carro. 

A diferença entre onde estou e a linha de praia é muito grande. Ao pé do mar já pede um casaco.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jun 2011 às 21:07)

Está a chover


----------



## DMartins (26 Jun 2011 às 21:24)

Chove agora


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

Boas noites, 

depois do calor agora já mais fresco,céu pouco nublado , pelas 20 horas caíram umas pingas de curta duração, o céu estava muito escuro, em especial para Leste e SE...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 22.9 ºc ( mínima *19.5 ºc *) ( máxima *35.2 ºc* )

Vento: SSE: 4 Km/h

Pressão:1013.7 hpa

Humidade: 63 %

Dia muito quente e abafado , tempª máxima do ano até ao momento.

Evolução da temperatura na minha estação durante as últimas horas ( desde as 10 da manhã sensivelmente):


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2011 às 00:24)

Boa noite

Fantástico dia...para os que gostam de calor *"sahariano"*.
Baixa humidade e calor com um céu poeirento. Agora, mais pela noite, alguma nebulosidade com aparência de querer deixar cair algumas pingas a qualquer momento.

*Extremos*
*Tmín: 15,7ºc (06.57h)*
*Tmáx: 37,4ºc (17.00h)*
*Rajada máxima: 26,6 km\h de OSO (21.48h)*


*Atual*
*Tatual: 22,3ºC
Hr: 43%
Ponto condensação: 9,1ºC
Pressão: 1014,7 hPa
Vento médio: 4,0 km\h
Rajada: 4,3 km\h de OSO*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 01:29)

Boas Noites! 

Fim de Semana passado em Aveiro, refugiado do calor 

Em Canidelo, os extremos de temperatura foram os seguintes:

_Sábado, Dia 25.Junho.2011:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30.0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18.9ºC*


_Domingo, Dia 26.Junho.2011:_

Temperatura Máxima: *31.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18.6ºC*

---

Cheguei a Canidelo, às 00h45, estavam 18.8ºC com 98% de humidade, mas chegou também comigo o vento de Este e desde aí a temperatura não pára de subir inversamente a humidade não pára de descer.
Actuais: *22.6ºC* e *68%*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 02:30)

E como já estava a contar, a temperatura iria continuar a subir, agora mais lentamente.
Atingi agora os *24.1ºC* e *52%* de humidade.
Vento de ENE, NE fraco.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 03:02)

E já estão *25.2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 04:04)

Desculpem, estar sempre a postar 

E já estão 26.0ºC


----------



## Fi (27 Jun 2011 às 04:19)

João Soares disse:


> Desculpem, estar sempre a postar
> 
> E já estão 26.0ºC




Visto eu o casaquito para sair e estão 24,6ºC?!!!  

Pergunto-me o que esperar do dia de amanhã!!!


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 04:24)

João Soares disse:


> Desculpem, estar sempre a postar
> 
> E já estão 26.0ºC



Assisti agora a um bom acontecimento.
Enquanto o vento estava de Este a temperatura chegou aos 26.0ºC, chegou o vento de Oeste com rajada máxima de 21.3 kmh e média de 19.8 kmh, e a temperatura desceu até aos 21.9ºC em apenas 3 minutos.
Não esquecendo a humidade que subiu dos 45% para os 67% num ápice.

Com tanta escrita, a temperatura desceu para os *21.3ºC* actuais e humidade nos *71%*
Que cheirinho a maresia!


----------



## Fi (27 Jun 2011 às 04:38)

João Soares disse:


> Assisti agora a um bom acontecimento.
> Enquanto o vento estava de Este a temperatura chegou aos 26.0ºC, chegou o vento de Oeste com rajada máxima de 21.3 kmh e média de 19.8 kmh, e a temperatura desceu até aos 21.9ºC em apenas 3 minutos.
> Não esquecendo a humidade que subiu dos 45% para os 67% num ápice.
> 
> ...



Aconteceu o mesmo aqui!! E, por incrível que pareça visto que estou a 3km da praia... cheira mesmo a maresia. Temperatura nos 20,6. Em mais ou menos 3 minutos, como disseste João. Que fresquinho!


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 04:42)

Fi disse:


> Aconteceu o mesmo aqui!! E, por incrível que pareça visto que estou a 3km da praia... cheira mesmo a maresia. Temperatura nos 20,6. Em mais ou menos 3 minutos, como disseste João. Que fresquinho!



Fresquinho mesmo. 
Adeus tropicalidade, que já vou com *19.8ºC* com uma descida de 5.9ºC/h. A humidade ainda não parou de subir, situando-se nos 86% (subiu 40% em 30minutos).


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jun 2011 às 04:54)

Por aqui a descida está a ser bem gradual, ainda vou nos 23,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jun 2011 às 05:09)

mas tu não dormes???


----------



## Fi (27 Jun 2011 às 05:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas tu não dormes???



Qual de nós?! 

O vento acalmou e a temperatura estabilizou. Despeço-me com 20,1ºC e 89% de HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jun 2011 às 06:02)

os dois!


----------



## Veterano (27 Jun 2011 às 08:19)

Bom dia. Manhã mais fresca, mesmo assim já com 20,3º.

  Vento fraco, algumas nuvens, a brisa marítima a baixar as temperaturas.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 12:19)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas tu não dormes???



E o que tens haver com a vida pessoal dos membros? 

--

Bom Dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de SO.
*21.9ºC* e *79%*


----------



## Costa (27 Jun 2011 às 12:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas tu não dormes???



Com 26ºC às 4 da manhã era dificil


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 15:27)

Boa Tarde!

Não esta tanto calor como ontem, mas está muito abafado. 
*21.6ºC* e *68%*
Vento moderado de O/NO.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 19:17)

Se não tivesse atingido a máxima às 04h com 26.0ºC, a máxima não teria passado dos 24.2ºC durante a tarde.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de O.
*20.1ºC* e *80%*


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jun 2011 às 20:42)

Dia bem mais fresco, embora o ar tenha estado algo abafado...a máxima bem mais baixa, mesmo assim ainda atingi os 26,3ºC às 13h23min...por agora já abaixo dos 20ºC e corre um ar fresco =)


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jun 2011 às 21:04)

Algo desagradável lá fora, céu nublado com bastantes nuvens médias a "correrem" para leste...
Actuais 18,4ºC e 78% de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2011 às 21:09)

MarioCabral disse:


> Algo desagradável lá fora, céu nublado com bastantes nuvens médias a "correrem" para leste...
> Actuais 18,4ºC e 78% de humidade relativa...



O mesmo em Canidelo.
*18.4ºC* (nova mínima) e *90%*


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2011 às 22:20)

Boas noites, 

muito mais fresco o dia de hoje, máxima de *25.2 ºc* , exactamente menos 10 graus que ontem!

Dia por vezes com céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas...

*Actual
*
temp: 16.4 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento)

Vento WNW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.7 hpa

Humidade: 90 %

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas neste momento, que bem que sabe esta frescura depois da canícula do fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2011 às 00:34)

_Extremos do dia 27.Junho.2011_

Temperatura Máxima: *26.0ºC* _(04h00)_
Temperatura Mínima: *17.3ºC* _(23h26)_

Humidade Máxima: *98%*
Humidade Mínima: *45%* 

Máxima Rajada de Vento: *27.0 km/h NO* _(16h36)_ 
Máxima Média de Vento: *19.8 km/h O* _(04h12)_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0 mm*


----------



## ruimartins (28 Jun 2011 às 00:41)

Pequeno off-topic.

Ontem, na zona da Apulia (Esposende) vi dezenas de relâmpagos ao largo da costa. Hoje a consultar o meteo.pt para visualizar as descargas eléctricas não encontrei qualquer registo...

É normal?

Abraço e obrigado.


----------



## 1337 (28 Jun 2011 às 00:42)

ruimartins disse:


> Pequeno off-topic.
> 
> Ontem, na zona da Apulia (Esposende) vi dezenas de relâmpagos ao largo da costa. Hoje a consultar o meteo.pt para visualizar as descargas eléctricas não encontrei qualquer registo...
> 
> ...



houve umas celulas que se formaram em mar e eu próprio vi algumas descargas muito longe. no meteogalicia apareceram no mapa pelo menos..


----------



## João Soares (28 Jun 2011 às 10:53)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 16.7ºC

Céu nublado e vento fraco de O.
*18.8ºC* e *90%*


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jun 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia

O dia começou com céu encoberto e vento fraco. 
A noite foi boa para arrefecer as casas...

Ontem a *temperatura máxima* foi de apenas *27,1ºC*, menos 10,3ºC que no dia de Domingo

*Tmín: 15,7ºC*

*Tactual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 74%
Ponto condensação: 14,ºC
Pressão: 1017,7 hPa
Vento médio: 7,2 km\h
Rajada: 7,9 km\h de NNE*


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2011 às 22:46)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia com descida da temperatura, céu com muita nebulosidade durante a manhã ,diminuindo à tarde...

*actual
*
temp: 17.3 ºc ( mínima *15.5 ºc* ) ( máxima *23.6 ºc* )

Vento: NNW: 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.6 hpa

Humidade: 73 %


----------



## Veterano (29 Jun 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Manhã com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 18,4º.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2011 às 11:30)

Bom Dia

Neste momento , vento forte e com temperatura 22ºC.

Alguem me podia dizer se para a tarde irá estar este vento forte que está a fazer-se neste momento em Espinho e arredores próximos?


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2011 às 11:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguem me podia dizer se para a tarde irá estar este vento forte que está a fazer-se neste momento em Espinho e arredores próximos?



Sim o vento irá manter-se por toda a tarde.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

_Extremos do dia 28.Junho.2011:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16.7ºC*

--

Esta noite, a temperatura desceu aos 15.2ºC

O Vento sopra moderadamente de Oeste.
*24.3ºC* e *41%*


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jun 2011 às 19:22)

Ontem não pude cá passar sequer, dia de muito trabalho Hoje e ontem bem mais fresco que os dias anteriores, alguma neblina matinal que se manteve mesmo durante o dia junto à praia...
A máxima foi de *24,0ºC*...Por agora já nos 23,1ºC...as mínimas bem agradáveis...esta noite *14,1ºC*!


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Jun 2011 às 20:36)

Boa noite,

Céu limpo, temperatura a descer lentamente e vento fraco de oeste...para já nos 22,6ºC com 53% de humidade relativa...esta agradável lá fora


----------



## Snifa (29 Jun 2011 às 21:00)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui dia agradável com  céu geralmente pouco nublado/limpo.

*Actual 
*
temp: 21.8 ºc ( mínima *12.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.5 ºc* )

Vento NNW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa

Humidade: 59 %

Céu com algum fumo de incêndios neste momento, e cheira bastante a mato queimado...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2011 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Neste último dia do mês de Junho veremos o que nos será reservado, em principio mais do mesmo
A noite está bem agradável para dar um passeio ao luar...
Actualmente com 20,5ºC e 63% de humidade relativa...ainda tropical a noite...


----------



## Veterano (30 Jun 2011 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Manhã com algum vento leste, temperatura já nos 21,3º.

  Prometida nortada para a tarde, de forma a evitar demasiado calor.


----------



## CptRena (30 Jun 2011 às 19:02)

A pressão atmosférica aumenta em altitude, certo? Errado! Mas os dados mostram o contrário:


Elevation (ft): 33 








Elevation (ft): 240 







Elevation (ft): 3182 







Screenshots retirados aprox ao mesmo tempo (foi so o tempo de mudar de "tab")


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2011 às 21:53)

Boas noites, 

o dia foi mais quente que os anteriores, céu geralmente limpo, algum fumo de incêndio ao fim do dia..

*actual
*
temp: 24.0 ºc ( mínima *18.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *29.1 ºc* )

Vento N:8 Km/h ( máximo* 46 Km/h* de NE às 08:50 h )

Pressão: 1015.5 hpa

Humidade: 50 %

Início de noite tropical, temperatura bem agradável..


----------

